# Piper on some of God's Purposes for the Recession



## SolaScriptura (Mar 10, 2009)

Not sure if this should more properly be in the Financial Matters forum...

Attached is a link to a good sermon delivered by John Piper. He outlines 5 things that God may be trying to teach us by means of this recession. 

Be encouraged and convicted!

5 Purposes of God for This Recession


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 10, 2009)

The link didn't work for me.


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 10, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> The link didn't work for me.



Audio of What Is the Recession For?" :: Desiring God

That's because it had a double "http://"

It works now.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's the link


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks guys! Whew!


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 10, 2009)

Nvm Chris beat me


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 10, 2009)

I didn't catch the double.....thanks


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 10, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Thanks guys! Whew!



That'll be a six pack of Guinness.

If you used the URL icon you probably just clicked off the hi-lited part.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 10, 2009)

JohnGill said:


> That'll be a six pack of Guinness.



I currently have enough to share... come on down!


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 10, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > That'll be a six pack of Guinness.
> ...



Is it hot n humid? I'm there!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 10, 2009)

JohnGill said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > JohnGill said:
> ...



No, I keep my Guinness well chilled.


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 10, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > SolaScriptura said:
> ...



 Not the Guinness, the weather. I can breathe with humidity.


----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks 
I'm listening to it now.


----------

